# Nissan Juke Acenta Premium 2015



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So here's the new addition to the family, which as some of you are aware is replacing my B6 Passat estate.
It's a Nissan Juke 1.2 DiG-t Petrol, manual, Acenta Premium with exterior pack plus, interior pack and comfort pack.
Now some key points from the wife before buying a new vehicle was it had to be small ish, petrol, auto and definitely not Red! So as you can see we did well!!!









Now it doesn't look to bad on photos but as always, the dealer has got a bit carried away with the finishing touches without actually giving it a proper clean, which is what I'm about to sort out :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So this is some of what we're dealing with



Think it had been well cared for by the local hand wash place



The wheels are covered in something which seems to repel water very well, but they got a bit happy with the tyre shine which is on everything that's plastic or rubber.



I think they missed cleaning in here



First attempt at cleaning, didn't really work



Second attempt revealed the mud that hadn't been cleaned off before the tyre shine



But I finally started to get somewhere



Then moved on to the rest of the wheel



What a mess


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Started off on the body with ODK breakdown followed by ODK Arctic





Then gave the red 7 ago which didn't do much, but I did notice a lot of tar all over so gave it a liberal dose of tar remover



This was a small section of the rear door about ten inches square after the chemical tar remover,



The roof and bonnet where also covered in tree sap as well 

Once I'd finished the decontamination stages I moved on to the polishing :thumb:

I'm quite pleased with how it came out, although it was a royal pain in the backside due to the soft Japanese spec paint and the shape didn't help either.

Before (a few deep scratches)



After















It's probably 85 to 90% better than it was but I didn't want to go to mad as it is the wife's car and will spend a lot of time in car parks.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

And some final photos of today's work, tomorrow I'll start with a wipe down before the wax goes on then I've got the glass trim and tyres to do :thumb:

Looking nice and glossy now, and it's nice to work on such a rewarding colour again :argie:


----------



## John_H (Jan 5, 2007)

Great work. A massive improvement 

Would you consider a (kind of) Juke plate for it? Saw this online earlier


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

John_H said:


> Great work. A massive improvement
> 
> Would you consider a (kind of) Juke plate for it? Saw this online earlier


Cheers, not sure about the plate if I'm honest and I'm not sure if the Mrs would want to draw anymore attention to her self anyway :thumb:


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Reallly good result, nice deep shine already on the paint.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate, certainly come up well and looking forward to the updates from today. Neighbour has one, which I top up the protection with him and he really likes his juke :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks really good I always think red shines up well,any interior pics ?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

GSD said:


> Looks really good I always think red shines up well,any interior pics ?


Thanks, it has come up well :buffer:
Not got that far yet, but I'm thinking that might be Sunday afternoons job


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate, certainly come up well and looking forward to the updates from today. Neighbour has one, which I top up the protection with him and he really likes his juke :thumb:


I don't dislike it, although it wouldn't be my first choice :thumb:
Hoping to have the exterior finished today but need it to warm up a little first, so I might not start it until after lunch.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a 1.5dci tekna for a few days a few years ago, I was quite surprised how nippy it was and it didn’t roll too much on roundabouts and tighter bends either. Cabin felt a bit cramped, the boot was too small for us and I didn’t think a lot of the centre dash area/controls. Having said that I still think they are quite a funky car; looks like you’ve got a nicely soec’d motor :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

percymon said:


> I had a 1.5dci tekna for a few days a few years ago, I was quite surprised how nippy it was and it didn't roll too much on roundabouts and tighter bends either. Cabin felt a bit cramped, the boot was too small for us and I didn't think a lot of the centre dash area/controls. Having said that I still think they are quite a funky car; looks like you've got a nicely soec'd motor :thumb::thumb::thumb:


One of the reasons we went for this one over an even better specd older one was the boot, they've now changed them from this model year so you can lower floor instead of having a built in organiser under the floor which means we can get the dog in the boot if we have too :thumb:

I've not really been out in it much yet but I'm sure I'll learn to love it, it does seem quite well built. Centre consul is a bit rubbish and it's definitely cosy but at least I fit :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like it come up well dude and look forward to seeing the end result of your efforts.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

That's come up lovely! The red is a nice bold shade on the Jukes.

When the Mrs was after a Nismo RS one I convinced her to go for the white rather than the black as it hides the swirls so much easier - especially when the paint is so soft.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great turn around


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So today started with this :thumb:



After a wipe down it still looked glossy





First go with the new ODK envious wax :argie:



Easy on



And very easy to remove and on top of that it leaves a stunning finish



A quick selfie 



Love deep glossy finish



Which just gets better the longer you leave it





Next up was all the other bits



First of these jobs was to sort the arches out



Used a bit of this



Which smartened things up nicely (still need more work when I get time along with a bit of tar remover)



The magic eraser came out next to fix this along with the Adam's black trim restorer (which is very similar to solution finish)

Before



After



Hadn't even noticed the tail pipe before as it was black and blended in, unfortunately I didn't get a before photo but it cleaned up well :thumb:



I also cleaned the glass inside and gave the dash a quick wipe down with some ODK cabin



The boot in standard mode



And in dog mode :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Now for the final photos from today :argie: and whilst I'm happy with the overall finish I think the bonnet and front bumper could do with a little bit more work although I'll leave that until it starts to get a bit warmer :thumb:

















The finishing touch :lol:



Still got the interior to do properly, and I'm also waiting for a few bits to turn up which hopefully will smarten it up a little


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate, has come up very nicely indeed, lovely gloss with the wax :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate, has come up very nicely indeed, lovely gloss with the wax :thumb:


It's up there as my new favourite at the moment :thumb: although I using my pot of ODK Glamour on the Astra tomorrow (if time allows) to try to compare :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looking great already mate.

Dealers are never gonna do anywhere close to a decent job of prepping a car for sale. I remember when I bought my car last year and the salesman told me how fastidious their valeter was when it came to their cars. Big difference between their version of clean and mine.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Del-GTi said:


> Looking great already mate.
> 
> Dealers are never gonna do anywhere close to a decent job of prepping a car for sale. I remember when I bought my car last year and the salesman told me how fastidious their valeter was when it came to their cars. Big difference between their version of clean and mine.


That's very true, and thanks :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly matey, nice find.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks lovely with all that extra gloss. I know what a pain itis getting the old greasy type dressing off the tyres, we had it on our used Up!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

c87reed said:


> Looks lovely with all that extra gloss. I know what a pain itis getting the old greasy type dressing off the tyres, we had it on our used Up!


Thanks, the tyre dressing wasn't greasy although it looked it! It was more of a high gloss paint that they had used and it was a nightmare to get off.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

First delivery arrived for the Juke today, and more to follow 



Quick his and hers photo now the mine has been waxed :argie:


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Love the Juke and both cars look great. Hows the little ol corsa?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

spyk3d said:


> Love the Juke and both cars look great. Hows the little ol corsa?


Thanks, the Corsa is sulking in the corner :lol: although I'm just about to start looking for insurance for it, so it might be back on the road soon :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome job, can I ask what polish you used and process on the super soft paint?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Awesome job, can I ask what polish you used and process on the super soft paint?


I went old school on this with my rotary and some poor boys ssr1 light abrasive, using an orange lake country pad :thumb: I didn't want to go to mad but if I'd had more time I would of started with the ssr 2 which is a medium abrasive before the ssr1.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

New number plate surounds turned up today


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another eBay delivery today, these are slightly different to the ones I want for the Astra but there also a 3rd of the cost.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Jack R said:


> Another eBay delivery today, these are slightly different to the ones I want for the Astra but there also a 3rd of the cost.


Looking forward to seeing what these look like :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

spyk3d said:


> Looking forward to seeing what these look like :lol:


There being fitted this weekend, so I'll update after it's all done :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Not got much done this weekend, but I did change these :thumb:





Also got a nice beading shot this morning too


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

both cars are looking good fella. the number plate surrounds have made a good difference on the juke look forward to seeing what you think of the head lights bulb upgrade


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Any updates on the Corsa ? - it's been somewhat out of the spotlight for a while


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

percymon said:


> Any updates on the Corsa ? - it's been somewhat out of the spotlight for a while


The cords will be back soon, I just need to the insurance and mot for that before normal service is resumed. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bazz said:


> both cars are looking good fella. the number plate surrounds have made a good difference on the juke look forward to seeing what you think of the head lights bulb upgrade


Thanks, was hoping to have the lights done by now but been really busy over the last couple of weeks I didn't even had time to wash the Astra last weekend :wall: also the wife has added a couple of jobs to the juke as she didn't like the paint on one of the wheels so removed it on a kerb and she's also broke the radio


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Still haven't done the headlights yet, or the wheels for that matter but two weeks in it's had it first maintenance wash  still looking shiny and beading like mad with the ODK envious on it :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

come up well that mate nice glossy :buffer:


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Wax looks fantastic - any ideas on the longevity of it yet? After using spray sealants for the last year or so I want to get back into waxes, seems to be so much more depth and gloss with them.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookeh said:


> Wax looks fantastic - any ideas on the longevity of it yet? After using spray sealants for the last year or so I want to get back into waxes, seems to be so much more depth and gloss with them.


No idea yet, but I've herd it's lasts about six months so fingers crossed. It's not a cheap wax/sealant but a little goes a very long way. :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

My wife owned a juke 1.6 dig-t for a couple of years. Was actually really quite nice. Very comfortable if a bit noisy on the motorway. Leather interior and all that. It had 200bhp but the chassis wasn’t up to the job with that amount of power. It would just torque steer like crazy. Was a good car, we chopped it in for a qashqai last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Did well today, decided to fit my new headlight bulbs today and found out I've got the wrong ones :wall: turns out there 3 different bulbs that fit the juke H4 that I've have brought, the H11 which I need as this ones got projector lenses and the third option was factory LEDs which is different again!
So with some PIAA H11 bulbs now on order I set about tidying up the wheel that my wife modified on the kerb :thumb:

Before


After the first base colour coat


And finished 


Not perfect but I'm sure she'll do it again  colour match is perfect now it dry but I did panic as when wet it looks very blue


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

New bulbs have arrived, these are definitely the right ones this time :thumb:



Also found out today how to check the software too



Turns out there's been two updates since and is likely to be causing the glitch with the radio/cd etc which the wife keeps nagging me about :wall: unfortunately the radio isn't covered by the warranty from the place we brought it from but they have said they will send it off if I take it out  so I decided to try plan B and gave the Nissan dealer a call, after explaining the symptoms they said they should be able to sort it by updating it at a cost of £65 plus VAT and it will take about 1&1/2 hours which is odd as the Nissan bulletin says it will only take 30 to 40 mins  going to call a few other dealers tomorrow to see if there's any difference in cost.

One last thing whilst in the service mode, I discovered that it does have DAB so I now have a happy wife even though it's not working properly


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Carrying on from yesterday’s post, today I gave Norton Way Nissan a call in Letchworth a call this was just to compare prices :thumb: expecting it to go a similar way to Richard Sanders Nissan in Kettering, anyway I explained to them what the issue was and also mentioned that it was out of warranty and just wanted to know how much. 

The very polite lady on the phone asked me for the reg and said please hold the line..........

She then came back and said the only available slot was for the 10th of April, I said ok but I just wanted to know how much??? 
She said not to worry as it’s being done under warranty so could I drop the car off in the morning and we’ll make sure it’s done for you by lunch time at the latest and then apologised for not being able to get it in sooner 

Next problem is now I need to get the wife insured on the Astra, so I can take the Juke to work with for the day


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> Carrying on from yesterday's post, today I gave Norton Way Nissan a call in Letchworth a call this was just to compare prices :thumb: expecting it to go a similar way to Richard Sanders Nissan in Kettering, anyway I explained to them what the issue was and also mentioned that it was out of warranty and just wanted to know how much.
> 
> The very polite lady on the phone asked me for the reg and said please hold the line..........
> 
> ...


Sounds like fantastic service you've received there...certainly shows it pays to shop around :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cars looking great, I also have a Juke in the same colour. I’ve got an issue with one of the outer rear door handles sticking. Have you come across this too?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

gargreen7 said:


> Cars looking great, I also have a Juke in the same colour. I've got an issue with one of the outer rear door handles sticking. Have you come across this too?


Thanks, I love the colour of it :thumb:

Not noticed anything as yet, having said that I've only driven it twice so far and that includes the test drive before we brought it


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Saturday morning I had to drop the wife at work, as she was being picked up for a shopping after she finished. This left me with a bit of spare time before everyone else got up.....

So this was the time 



Wasn't sure what to do at first as I was wide a wake but didn't want to upset the neighbor to much, so decided to change the bulbs :thumb:

This is what I started with



Half hour later it was done I then switched them on and at first they didn't look any different :wall:



They do seem to whiten up a bit once warm, but actually driving at night with them is so much better although I'm still tempted to upgrade them to LEDs at some point.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested in your thoughts on the bulbs - next door neighbour was saying yesterday about the lights in his Juke and was wondering whether to change them...


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on the bulbs - next door neighbour was saying yesterday about the lights in his Juke and was wondering whether to change them...


These ones where £23 for the pair, which where twice the cost of the original bulbs. I was thinking about upgrading to the led ones but there £120 for the pair! Although cheaper ones are available but that's the one Nissan recommend and use, although I'm going to get (eventually) some normal uprated PIAA ones for the Astra (next level up) which are about £60 so I might try them in the Juke depending on how that goes. 
The wife has said there a massive improvement over before so that's a win for now.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> These ones where £23 for the pair, which where twice the cost of the original bulbs. I was thinking about upgrading to the led ones but there £120 for the pair! Although cheaper ones are available but that's the one Nissan recommend and use, although I'm going to get (eventually) some normal uprated PIAA ones for the Astra (next level up) which are about £60 so I might try them in the Juke depending on how that goes.
> 
> The wife has said there a massive improvement over before so that's a win for now.


Cheers mate, I'll let him know :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, I'll let him know :thumb:


When I get home I'll see if I can find the part numbers for the bulbs for you and I'll post them on here :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> When I get home I'll see if I can find the part numbers for the bulbs for you and I'll post them on here :thumb:


Cheers, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi these are the bulbs, but I’ve just noticed on the box that it says not for public roads :wall:


Copy below into google :thumb:

Philips 11366XUWX2 X-tremeUltinon gen2 LED car Headlight Bulb (H8/H11/H16), 5.800K, Set of 2


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So last Wednesday I took the Juke to work with me  to get the radio fixed annoyingly it didn't miss a beat whilst streaming from my iPhone but it went into Norton Way Nissan regardless and came back two hours later with this :thumb:



New software all done and it now works perfectly across all media formats, so I now have a happy ish wife!

Also managed this that I was quite pleased about



Treated it to a wash on Saturday evening



And a new set of wipers today


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Still looking good :thumb: 

Good news about the software update


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

They’ve also added me too the list for the next one which will improve the dab signal further.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> They've also added me too the list for the next one which will improve the dab signal further.


Sounds like you've found a good dealership there :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, definitely going to keep using them.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Gave it quick wash tonight, seeing as I was doing the Astra anyway :thumb:





And on another the note there is still a few small issues with the radio :wall: so I popped back to the dealer to which he said that he will get me added to the recall list for when the new software is available :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:

What issues are you still having with the radio ?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> What issues are you still having with the radio ?


The sound cuts out even though everything is still running, apparently it's a very well know problem so much so that Nissan have apparently brought out clarion to prioritise getting the fault fixed.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> The sound cuts out even though everything is still running, apparently it's a very well know problem so much so that Nissan have apparently brought out clarion to prioritise getting the fault fixed.


I'll let next door neighbour know in case he's having an issue.. cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I'll let next door neighbour know in case he's having an issue.. cheers :thumb:


It affects all nissans, with the dab/sat nav radio systems from 2014 onwards Nissan estimate there's about 5000 vehicles in total although the last update has worked on about 70% of them


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> It affects all nissans, with the dab/sat nav radio systems from 2014 onwards Nissan estimate there's about 5000 vehicles in total although the last update has worked on about 70% of them


Oh okay - I'll let him know in case he's not aware :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Small update on this, it’s now been sold


----------

